# About to start donor egg sharing



## G74 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this site and have just received my nasal spray in order to have a practice run in order to receive donor eggs. I'm 36 and was told last October I would not be-able to get IVF as my AMH was less than 0.1 and after a scan I was sadly told I'm in peri-menopause.  Anyway, i am a bit confused however as my letter states I should start the spray on day 2 of period however nurses at clinic state I can start on day 21 as am presently on day 6. Does anyone know? Also does anyone know how long it will take until ET? Also any advice on what not to do would be of great help. Cheers. I am really nervous but excited!!! X


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

HIya Malika,

I would always say do what your nurses say! if in doubt... check it out though. Just give them a call.

i'm afraid its impossible to tell you how long it will take to get to ET. It depends on many many things, such as protocol, how the egg donor is responding etc. Its very different for everyone.

Best of luck for you and your donor.

karen


----------

